# Dead power supply or mobo?



## justme101 (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi guys,

I turned on my pc this morning and just a few seconds after start it just shut down itself. I can see that the motherboard light is on but it wont turn on. I unplugged everything and thought of doing the paper clip test. I don't exactly have a paper clip so i used a bent needle to do it (let me know if it's incorrect). When i turn on the power after inserting the clip, the side fan of the cpu (which also has a blue led) connected to the psu, just turns on for a millisecond and that's all it does. I switch the clip from one black wire to another, keeping the green one as it should be, and power on again, the same thing repeats. I am not sure if the test is being done properly or there is something wrong with the psu. Any ideas?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 12, 2015)

> The paper clip test is supposed to be performed with no components (or just one fan) connected to the PSU. Try using a cable instead of a needle to perform the test.

> Try holding the PC's power button in on condition for about 10-30 seconds. It worked on a friend's PC.


----------



## patkim (Apr 14, 2015)

I had similar problem with my old pc that was based on amd sempron. Eventually it was nailed down to bad CPU in my case. The system would start, fan would spin just for 1 -2 seconds and shut down.


----------



## justme101 (Apr 15, 2015)

[MENTION=140941]harshilsharma63[/MENTION]

 I did unplug all the components and only the fan on the window side of the case was attached. Also, when i unplug the main power connector from the mobo and reconnect it again, and turn on the power the same thing happens. The power light on my case turns on for a millisecond and then turns off. So i guess testing the power supply again won't do any good. 

The second suggestion didn't work either.

  [MENTION=4314]patkim[/MENTION] i guess that's what is left to figure out.

Should i call up the repair shop then? Or any other suggestions ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 15, 2015)

justme101 said:


> @harshilsharma63
> 
> I did unplug all the components and only the fan on the window side of the case was attached. Also, when i unplug the main power connector from the mobo and reconnect it again, and turn on the power the same thing happens. The power light on my case turns on for a millisecond and then turns off. So i guess testing the power supply again won't do any good.
> 
> ...



Try using a friend's PSU in your PC and using your PSU in a friend's PC. This will confirm whether the fault is in the PSU or the system. Also try to disassemble the motherboard components (RAM, HDD, CPU and front panel connector) and reconnect them.


----------



## chetan.nagpuria (Apr 18, 2015)

Ok so i took ur suggestion and did the paper clip test with an actual paper clip and not a pin. Took out all the cables except the top cpu fan. The fan runs smoothly when power is turned on. But the pc doesn't work and only the power light flashes for a millisecond when power button is pressed as i said earlier. Is the mobo connecting point with the power cable faulty?? I have an old DG41RQ mobo.


----------



## chetan.nagpuria (Apr 18, 2015)

Ok so i did the paper clip test with an actual paper clip and not a needle. Only the case fan was connected and it worked fine when power was supplied during the test. When i connected everything back, the same thing happened as i said earlier. So is the point on the mobo, where the power connected is attached, is causing the prob?


----------



## justme101 (Apr 18, 2015)

Friends use laptops and their own pc's are dead..  so i did the paper clip test with an actual paper clip and not a needle. Only the case fan was connected and it worked fine when power was supplied during the test. When i connected everything back, the same thing happened as i said earlier. So is the point on the mobo, where the power connected is attached, is causing the prob?


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 19, 2015)

Try checking with another PSU. I think its the PSU that's faulty.


----------



## topgear (Apr 20, 2015)

chetan.nagpuria said:


> Ok so i did the paper clip test with an actual paper clip and not a needle. Only the case fan was connected and it worked fine when power was supplied during the test. When i connected everything back, the same thing happened as i said earlier. So is the point on the mobo, where the power connected is attached, is causing the prob?





justme101 said:


> Friends use laptops and their own pc's are dead..  so i did the paper clip test with an actual paper clip and not a needle. Only the case fan was connected and it worked fine when power was supplied during the test. When i connected everything back, the same thing happened as i said earlier. So is the point on the mobo, where the power connected is attached, is causing the prob?



do you have 2 different ids ? or what ?

Anyway, connect only the motherboard with PSu - nothing else. If mobo does not have onboard VGA then connect a different graphic card if possible. Finally if all fails try with a different PSU. I've faced such strange issue and ultimately found out one ram slot of motherboard gone bad.


----------



## justme101 (Apr 20, 2015)

[MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION]... actually i used Tapatalk to post the first reply but even after hours i could not see the post in the forum. So i did the repost by logging in to the website. #stupidapp.

I already have one bad RAM slot. If the other one is doomed.." tab to lut gayi lanka".

The mobo has an onboard VGA. I'll try what you suggested and get back to you guys.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 20, 2015)

It could be anything really. In my case PSU was culprit.


----------



## justme101 (Apr 22, 2015)

Ok, so i got an engineer to inspect it and the problem is with the display port on the motherboard. It passed away last week.  

Now i have three choices, either to get repaired and hope it supports me for another 2-3 years at least or get a new mobo to support my old processor and RAM or get a new mobo+RAM+processor and live happily ever after (until something else blows up )

Suggestions?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 22, 2015)

justme101 said:


> Ok, so i got an engineer to inspect it and the problem is with the display port on the motherboard. It passed away last week.
> 
> Now i have three choices, either to get repaired and hope it supports me for another 2-3 years at least or get a new mobo to support my old processor and RAM or get a new mobo+RAM+processor and live happily ever after (until something else blows up )
> 
> Suggestions?



Depends on the amount of money you want to spend right now.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 22, 2015)

justme101 said:


> Ok, so i got an engineer to inspect it and the problem is with the display port on the motherboard. It passed away last week.
> 
> Now i have three choices, either to get repaired and hope it supports me for another 2-3 years at least or get a new mobo to support my old processor and RAM or get a new mobo+RAM+processor and live happily ever after (until something else blows up )
> 
> Suggestions?



How much is the guy asking for repair?


----------



## cute.bandar (Apr 22, 2015)

> Ok, so i got an engineer to inspect it and the problem is with the display port on the motherboard.


I am not sure about this, but will installing a ultra cheap GPU and using that instead of the mobo display port be another possible choice?


----------



## justme101 (Apr 22, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> How much is the guy asking for repair?



Hasn't called back yet, i don't think he is interested in making the repairs. Just wants to sell new stuff to me.



cute.bandar said:


> I am not sure about this, but will installing a ultra cheap GPU and using that instead of the mobo display port be another possible choice?



I don't get your point. I already have a GPU - Sapphire HD6770, why would i need an ultra cheap one? Let me be more specific on my problem:

Check this link - *downloadmirror.intel.com/17250/eng/DG41RQ_TechProdSpec.pdf

This is the tech spec of my mobo and if you observe the figure in page 11, the component which is gone bad is the one marked as "G" (Processor Core Power Connector 2x2). Now that i am writing this, i am not sure if the engineer referred to it correctly by calling it the "DISPLAY PORT".  Also, i have one bad RAM slot ("K" in the figure). If i use a RAM in that slot, the computer keeps throwing BSODs.

I haven't thought of setting a budget for the new components but what would you guys suggest? I watch movies, do photoshop, beginning to use After Effects and am a pretty regular player of CSGO. Occasionally i play other RPGs/FPS like BF4 (current rig runs it in Mid settings probably because of only 2 GB DDR2 RAM), Middle Earth: Shadow of Mordor etc.


----------



## cute.bandar (Apr 22, 2015)

Yeah then its one of the power connectors that's gone bad, not the display port. Unless for some reason its called the display port...  

How much is the repair costing ?  If its not much I would go for it, since no chip / capacitor has gone bad, just the power connector.. I think.


----------



## justme101 (Apr 23, 2015)

cute.bandar said:


> Yeah then its one of the power connectors that's gone bad, not the display port. Unless for some reason its called the display port...
> 
> How much is the repair costing ?  If its not much I would go for it, since no chip / capacitor has gone bad, just the power connector.. I think.



He didn't call back. I called the store and they said that they will get back to me, but no luck on that as well. As i said, he doesn't seem interested in repairs. I have one other shop near my house but the engineer from that one will come and see the pc first, and i am just not in the mood to pay the inspection/visiting charges again -_- . However, i'll go there day after tomorrow, let's see.

But if new components are a better choice, i would like you guys to suggest me a few. Please read posts no. 13 & 17 for my questions & preferences regarding the same.


----------



## justme101 (Apr 27, 2015)

All right..so the guy called saying that repairs are not possible. I went to another shop and described my problem to them. He straight away said that repairs cannot be made to that. So my situation can be described as:

1. Motherboard has a dead CPU power connector.
2. Motherboard has a dead RAM slot (Only 1 slot works)
3. Motherboard already had overheating issues, but fortunately i changed the CPU cooler to a better one from the stock.

So, final suggestion - should i buy a new LGA775 socket motherboard (approx expense estimate 3.5 - 4k) and continue to use my Core 2 Quad processor as it hasn't given me any trouble since the past 3.5 years or should i get a new motherboard+processor+RAM (approx expense estimate - 10K - 12K)??

Need advice ASAP. And please don't give answers like"it's your choice", i know it is #MyChoice


----------



## topgear (Apr 30, 2015)

If you are ready to spend then just go for a swanky new setup but if you want to go with intel quad core setup then it's gonna cost you ~20k.


----------



## justme101 (May 14, 2015)

I had already bought the MSI G41-P33 combo. Things were well for days after installation. Until, i turn it on one day and it gives the same problem. There was a sound like when two wires short out, smell of something burning and the pc not starting.

I unplugged everything except the 24 pin and a fan from the psu and tried booting, the leds powered up and the fan was working fine. But when i plug in the cpu power connector, nothing works.
so i guess the paper clip test isn't the ultimate check if there is something wrong with the other outlets of a psu. Now i probably have a NEW dead mobo, again. 

i guess i should just call a good engg. to check the psu. Advice?? Other suggestions??


----------



## topgear (May 22, 2015)

the issue looks very wired. Make sure there's nothing wrong between your main power socket and PSU. Check evrything possible ie the main outlet, it's earthing, UPS / Spike guard etc. Finally RMA the damn PSU first.


----------

